# Exotic Pet Awareness Day - Pic heavy!



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, popped down to see Pouchie and the gang at The Ark animal sanctuary in Evesham today.

It was nice to see so many wonderful animals and such a lot of truely dedicate and besotted pet owners. Of course my personal 'wants' list is a little longer now.......

Anyway, pictures say a thousand words and all that.....

Firstly the venue...The Ark animal sanctuary



















and a couple of shots of some of the residents....

Alpaca









Rhea









Mara









Errr....you're not supposed to be this side of the fence! (One of three Prarie dogs leading the great escape...)











And now for the Exotic awareness day bit.....


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

And last but by no means least...THE ANIMALS!!!!!!:2thumb:


Very young pouched with pouchie!










6 week (?) old pouchie (with Jay)










The wonderfully charismatic 'Monty'




























A lovely raccoon










Me having a cuddle with a stunning Sulfur crested...










...who was very cheeky...this is him having a sneaky peek down my fiancees top...naughty bird!










and a few other bits...

































































A great day had by all!

:2thumb:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

stunning pics, wish i could of come looks amazing. good work all round


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yes, Monty rules!!!! lol.

It was a great day. Nice talking to you all.

ian and donna


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Ian........Lin now in lurve with Monty! Tis official!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:

Nice meeting you, Donna and the lil fella!

Dave.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice meeting you both as well.

Well if only you said that when you were there you could have taken hime with you, lol.: victory:

I may not have met an opossum today but at least I got to talk to some one with one so it was a good day. 

ian


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

lovely pictures thank you, I almost feel like I was there :notworthy:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW great photos  looked like it was a great day out, I did have this in my calender to go to, but the OH was working


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

sam gamgee said:


> Hi Ian........Lin now in lurve with Monty! Tis official!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
Please get in the queue!!! Monty is mine!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

Ian - If you ever need a Monty-sitter.....


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankyou bothrops :2thumb: Excellent pics.

Big thanks to Dean at The Ark for hosting, Ken (carlycharlie), Mr & Mrs Kodakira & family for organisation skills + patience and all of the EKF members who attended including GophersUK plus Living Rainforest, superb display!, both ferret rescues, all the parrot handlers and each who came along to visit. :notworthy:

Once the official photographs from the event are in we will put them up with an update on the outcome of the fundraising toward the animal sanctuary.

Very much looking forward to what's in store for EKF Event 2011 :no1:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> Please get in the queue!!! Monty is mine!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Ian - If you ever need a Monty-sitter.....


 
Love it, more like Monty stealers, lol.


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

I would steal him too Ian...if he wasnt so keen on wanting to eat my baby Owl..!!!!! :bash:
LOL, he is possibly the most gorgeous little guy I have ever seen, you asre so lucky :flrt:

Great pics..!!!! :no1:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*monty monty monty monty....*



stoaty said:


> Love it, more like Monty stealers, lol.


Tis all I am hearing, lol!

Lodders, you may have a minor battle on ya hands!







I`m having no part in it, watching grown women fight over a man........then again, lol!

dave.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*F.A.O. Pouchie...*

...nice to meet you, lovin the Emins.....!

Take care

Dave.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Thankyou bothrops :2thumb: Excellent pics.
> 
> Big thanks to Dean at The Ark for hosting, Ken (carlycharlie), Mr & Mrs Kodakira & family for organisation skills + patience and all of the EKF members who attended including GophersUK plus Living Rainforest, superb display!, both ferret rescues, all the parrot handlers and each who came along to visit. :notworthy:
> 
> ...


You're welcome, very much looking forward to next year.


Is Dean on here? I could do with a private word in his ear...


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> ...nice to meet you, lovin the Emins.....!
> 
> Take care
> 
> Dave.


Great to meet you too Dave :2thumb:




bothrops said:


> You're welcome, very much looking forward to next year.
> 
> 
> Is Dean on here? I could do with a private word in his ear...


Nope but you can pass on message via myself if you wish or give him a buzz at The Ark : victory:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I have been asked by Dean the Manager at the Ark Sanctuary to say a BIG thank you all of the staff & the owners for those who came along to the event in whatever capacity. Also if you enjoyed your day to spread the word & let people know the Ark actualy exists :no1:

There is much work needed to be done at the sanctuary & their main source of income is via the admission fees.........so please go back for another visit. Dean also says dont tell him you enjoyed it, just tell others :whistling2::lol2:

Andy/Bothrops - Dean did used to come on here but sadly does not have the time these days...........but I know he does scan & read things now & then when he gets 5 minutes. I have passed on what we discussed in our PMs and you have another PM with a phone number for Dean.


----------



## Somatic (Feb 13, 2010)

I love the picture of the baby great grey owl.
They look so strange as chick's / sub-adults.

:2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I had never seen one in the feathers before - she was amazing and her owner was really lovely :2thumb:


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys :blush::blush::blush:
Chinook is just 8 and a half weeks old, you wait til she is fully feathered, she will be amazing then..!!!! :2thumb: I will post some more pics of her in a couple of weeks : victory:


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice Pics Andy!

Looks like a great day. : victory:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

A few photos taken by a friend of mine - a couple of forum members in some of them :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

How is it possible to be so (whats the opposite of photogenic?) :lol2:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

But Kito is very photogenic so makes up for it :lol2:

Hope our little man behaved and did not let the species down :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Kito takes a cracking photo :2thumb:

He did the rounds quite a few times and had a climb around on various shoulders and human trees lol

Mouse was a good lad too considering he is so young


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

omg im in one of those photos. god its so unflattering! i would of moved out the way had i known!!

we were there a few hours and i missed half of those animals lol. although we did spend like 30mins laughing at the escaped animals (there were several that day!)

my OH has fallen for monty and would really like to take him home please?

next time there should be rfuk badges or tshirts etc to know whos who as i didnt know if anyone there was one of us lol

great day though. well worth the 5 hours driving!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I had 'Pouchie' on the back of my T shirt in big pink letters :lol2:

We definitely need to sort out username badges or something for these events though!!


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

i know but i only spotted it as we were leaving!!! it clicked and i felt stupid lol!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

and I had my RFUK pin badge on..in fact you can see it in the pic with the sulphur crested!

Sorry about candid photos, the wide angle lens does no favours for people (especially at the edges)


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

bothrops said:


> and I had my RFUK pin badge on..in fact you can see it in the pic with the sulphur crested!
> 
> Sorry about candid photos, the wide angle lens does no favours for people (especially at the edges)


 
Sadly with my eyesight the pin badge would not have been seen - a 3ft banner I might have spotted though :whistling2::lol2::lol2:
The forum members on my Parrot forum wear badges with a photo of a parrot & their username on - the badges are approx 2 inches in diameter & I still walk past people wearing them at the shows :blush::blush::blush:

Hopefully at next years event we will more organised & maybe have more funds to allow for better recognition of the people helping on the day - saying that, not having EVENT ORGANISER anywhere visible did mean I could sneak around & avoid awkward questions :whistling2: nad of course Pouchie was easily recognised..........so people were pointed in hers or Deans direction :lol2:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Dont worry Ken. Who ever arranged it either you, Pouchie or Dean it was a great day and very informative for anyone who was thinking about something a bit different. Well done to all involved.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

stoaty said:


> Dont worry Ken. Who ever arranged it either you, Pouchie or Dean it was a great day and very informative for anyone who was thinking about something a bit different. Well done to all involved.


 
Joint effort matey :no1: but more importantly it can only happen when people like yourself come & provide support as well as giving up their time for free to talk with people about the animals we live with. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Its nice being able to provide an event based around education & awareness instead of a sales day that people still enjoy :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great piccys Andy! :2thumb: Looks like everyone had a fab day! Wish I could have made it down.

The only thing I dislike is the wing-clipped B & G Macaw, & Im assuming the Alexandrines & Triton Cockatoo had their wings clipped too. I take it they were brought by Birdline?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Great piccys Andy! :2thumb: Looks like everyone had a fab day! Wish I could have made it down.
> 
> The only thing I dislike is the wing-clipped B & G Macaw, & Im assuming the Alexandrines & Triton Cockatoo had their wings clipped too. I take it they were brought by Birdline?


Yes Colin it was the Birdline Clip used on all thier show birds..........

The Triton cockatoo in Andys pics is not clipped as it belongs to a friend of mine & is harness trained, as is the Umbrella Too he also came with.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Great piccys Andy! :2thumb: Looks like everyone had a fab day! Wish I could have made it down.
> 
> The only thing I dislike is the wing-clipped B & G Macaw, & Im assuming the Alexandrines & Triton Cockatoo had their wings clipped too. I take it they were brought by Birdline?


Wing clipped is a rather nice way of putting it :whistling2:. I don't think I have ever seen a '' wing clip '' as severe as that before.

Apart from seeing severely wing clipped birds the day was fantastic :no1:.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

I would call it butchered myself :devil:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Satans Little Helper said:


> I would call it butchered myself :devil:


I was trying to be polite :2thumb:.

I think f:censor:g mutilated was the wording I originally used until my wife told me to tone it down.

Best wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, I thought I might have been opening a can of worms when I wrote my post, but Im glad Im not the only one who thought the poor bird looked like it NEEDED rescuing, not that it HAD been rescued! :devil:


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

hey heres some of the pics i got, sorry they are a bit late!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

not sure if this has been asked but why are the macaws wings like that? been clipped? they look like theyve been butchered! beautiful bird though, would be nice to see it in all its glory with its wing feathers. rest of the animals look gorgeous too, looks like it was a good day

can you visit the ark sanctuary anytime?

ETA just read colins post, i agree with you


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can you visit the ark sanctuary anytime?
> 
> ETA just read colins post, i agree with you


Yes the Ark is open 7 days a week 10.30 - 4.30pm (last entrance)

The Ark Animal Sanctuary | Evesham Country Park | Wildlife rescue centre


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh & if your coming, let me know & we can meet up for a coffee :2thumb:


----------

